# My dog crying like a baby when i stop rubbing his belly... LOL



## DunderBuff (Jun 22, 2010)




----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Hahahaha love it!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Awwww.... He is soooo cute! :wub:


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

LOL, love the teeth at 0:51! 
My son and I watched this, and many other Dunder vids, on YouTube this morning. He really was taken with Dunder playing basketball.
He was excited before about getting a GSD, now he is uber thrilled!


----------

